# Kindphriend Grow Journal



## kindphriend (Feb 19, 2007)

So since I recently found this site and have read alot on here about growing and see that the people know their.......well you know.......I have decided to frequent this site and keep my journal here.  Hope all of you enjoy my grow and I want to thank you all before hand for your help.....i think i´m gonna need it! 

So let me give you a day by day rundown of what has been going on.

Saturday Feb 3 - Buy seeds (El Niño feminized from Greenhouse), closet (6ft x 3ft x 2.5ft), fans, thermostat/humidity monitor, white plastic sheeting from Barnaplant here in BCN. Put seeds in moist towel and start the journey. 
Monday in the Dirt and Wednesday poppin out.  Wednesday Feb 7 is my Day 1

Day 2- was retarded and gave em light nutes.....stupid....now i know. Hindsight is always 20/20
Day 4 - water
Day 6 - Water
Week 1 - Light nutes again.....after which i started to doubt and investigate only to kick myself in the rear for being a complete retard!
Day 8 - Water
Day  10 - Water
Day 12 - Rainwater flush.  

Here are some pics so you can see their progress.


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 19, 2007)

nice kindphriend,

We will be watching, what kind of light do you have on them?


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 19, 2007)

oooopsss my bad....i got a 400HPS about 18-20 inches above


----------



## frankpeterson (Feb 19, 2007)

Perfect, they are going to love that hps.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

*Whats up KP. How are your babies looking today? *


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 20, 2007)

Still have some "taco folding" in the leaves.  Have heard it is the ph variation.  Any other ideas?  Tomarrow will be two weeks!!!


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 20, 2007)

Should I be thinking about transplanting?  Maybe that will fix my tacoed leaves?  I am thinking about doing it before the next watering, which will be tonight transplant and water. Or water wait two days then transplant.  I´m anxious.....can you tell??? hehehehe


----------



## Growdude (Feb 20, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Should I be thinking about transplanting? Maybe that will fix my tacoed leaves? I am thinking about doing it before the next watering, which will be tonight transplant and water. Or water wait two days then transplant. I´m anxious.....can you tell??? hehehehe


 
Looks like PH problem or heat stress, what is the PH and room temp?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Should I be thinking about transplanting? Maybe that will fix my tacoed leaves? I am thinking about doing it before the next watering, which will be tonight transplant and water. Or water wait two days then transplant. I´m anxious.....can you tell??? hehehehe


*What are your temps? I would try and get your light up say 24 inches above maybe even farther. If it's hot on the back of your hand it's hot on your babies. Yes i would go ahead and transplant. GD you beat me mang. Hahahahahahaha*


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 20, 2007)

the temps in the room are about 84 right now, but i got the temp gauge up higher than the lamp......so right where the plants are I would say maybe a little higher, cause I got the fan blowin right across the tops of thier heads.  I put my hand there and the back of my hand really isn´t hot....could it be cause I fertilized too early???  Thanx for the help Growdude and Brothers G!!!


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Feb 20, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> the temps in the room are about 84 right now, but i got the temp gauge up higher than the lamp......so right where the plants are I would say maybe a little higher, cause I got the fan blowin right across the tops of thier heads. I put my hand there and the back of my hand really isn´t hot....could it be cause I fertilized too early??? Thanx for the help Growdude and Brothers G!!!


*You might wanna try getting your temps down a bit. If it's 84 above your light it's gotta be about 87 or 88 below it. It could also be that you  gave them nutes to soon or a combination of both. *


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 20, 2007)

thanks for the help BG!!!  I´m gonna transplant ´em tonight and i´ll let you know how they take to it.  Also, i´m going to move the light up to 24 inches above.....let´s see if that helps.  Again thanx for the help.  I´ll keep you updated! 

*kindphriend*


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 22, 2007)

So I transplanted on day 13 and it seems that the girls are really feeling much more relaxed and comfortable there......it seems.  here are some pics.  Either on friday or early next week I am planning to buy a humidifier and some ph drops.  I have yet to check the ph, but I have only been giving them fresh delicious bottled drinking water. Let me know what you think!  *kindphriend*


----------



## newgreenthumb (Feb 22, 2007)

Looks good.  Once they get a feell for their new surroundings they are going to grow like crazy.


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 26, 2007)

So between the 24th and the 25th the plants were alone for over 24 hours.  Don´t know if the light turned off by itself cause recently I have been having some problems with that.  When I got back yesterday I saw that on two plants there was a little curling around the edges of the leaves(pictures) Is this from heat stress or lack of humidity.  We are going to buy a humidifier this week cause right now the relative humidity is around 20% and I´ve got plates of water in the room and spray them every other hour, but I can´t get it to go up.  Anyways, let me know what you think. *kindphriend*


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 26, 2007)

Oh and i got one plant that has three pairs of leaves instead of two.......bottom right hand pic.  What´s this all about?


----------



## kindphriend (Feb 28, 2007)

Take a look at my girls.  They are exactly three weeks old.  Let me know what you think about the spacing of the nodes, color, size, well anything and everything you can comment about.  Thank you!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Feb 28, 2007)

Dman bro they look outstanding. Grown on man


----------



## WiscoDisco (Mar 1, 2007)

Bro, can't wait to have celebratory burn session with those beauties!


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 4, 2007)

So i´m thinking about cloning soon....any suggestions.  They got some long branches on the bottom nodes but I think they might need to get some more leaves first.  Please take a look and let me know.  Any other comments are more than welcome.  

They are growing about two new nodes every week now.  Right now they have 5 sets of 5 pointers and are working on their sixth.  They are extremely dense with about one inch between the nodes....some less! The tallest one is about 6 inches. I want to start budding at about 18 cause I have about 3-4 feet of growing space (6 feet total).  Please let me know what you think.


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

*Whats going on KP. I see your babies are coming right along and looking great.  I would give them a bit more growing time before cloning but that's just me.   Keep it up mang. *


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 4, 2007)

Thanx TBG!!  How much longer do you think?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 4, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Thanx TBG!! How much longer do you think?


*Well you want your clones to be atleast 4 inches long when you cut them. *


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 4, 2007)

Cloning is a great way of sustaining your grow. but they are gunna need a little bit more Vegging before you clone as TBG said


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 4, 2007)

So the branches need to be at least 4 inches right now they are about 3 with two almost three sets of leaves.....what do you think.....another week??


----------



## Kindbud (Mar 4, 2007)

Kp the grow looks great keep the pics commin and the nodes are tight just the wa you want them good job keep it up!!


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 5, 2007)

So I got two potential mothers for some clones.  going to cut tomorrow. Puttin ´em under the 400hps


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 7, 2007)

Here are some pictures from today (3/7/07) Exactly four weeks since they popped through the dirt.  You can see some garden shots and the clones that I took.  They have about 8 almost 9 nodes. The polyploidy has less nodes than the others.  Giving them nothing but BioBizz Organic Fertilizer and I am hoping in two weeks they will be ready for the final transplant with the bat guano mixture.  They really are some leafy bitches! Let me know what you think, comments and questions are greatly appreciated!


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 7, 2007)

I remember when my plants looked like that, totally awesome man.

u got urself some clones!! remember to keep em nice n moist


----------



## jackband1t (Mar 7, 2007)

I really like how those babes look man! The nodes are nice and tight, and everything seems to be going swimmingly 

just curious, how much did that hps cost you in total? i'm thinking about switching over to replace my cfl's...


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 8, 2007)

Well, I can tell you in Euros and the price I paid here in Spain.  It was 120 Euros.....about 150 dollars.  The whole set up with the bulb, ballast, reflector and wiring. What´s the going rate there in the states?


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 8, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Well, I can tell you in Euros and the price I paid here in Spain. It was 120 Euros.....about 150 dollars. The whole set up with the bulb, ballast, reflector and wiring. What´s the going rate there in the states?


*It's about the same after you include shipping. By the way mang your babaies are looking great. *


----------



## WiscoDisco (Mar 9, 2007)

They look beautiful, keep up the good growing!! :yay:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 9, 2007)

Plants are looking very good KP.  How often do you water/fertilize and what kind of ferts are you using?  Also how big are the containers and what soil?  Sorry if you already told us, but I'm ADD and stoned   .


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice lookin plants kindphriend ... hope mine turn out as good ... Peace


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 10, 2007)

Kindphriend at 4 weeks your plants are looking very nice and green.  We would be almost tempted to make a salad out of that and add some ceaser dressing  So very nice and green. Good luck,but clearly you don't need it.


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Mar 10, 2007)

Kp, how r those clones doing? they managed to establish a couple of roots yet?  i didnt use any kind of clone formula for my 1 (long shot) clone that i took a week before flowering and now its growing so fast i am LST'ing it


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 10, 2007)

theyorker said:
			
		

> Plants are looking very good KP. How often do you water/fertilize and what kind of ferts are you using? Also how big are the containers and what soil? Sorry if you already told us, but I'm ADD and stoned  .


 
No problem about the question, I often ask myself questions like what was I doing just now, or what was I supposed to do today or how did these plants get in my house 

I water about every 3-4 days using the fertilizer pictured below.  It is organic fertilizer so I always fertilize, but vary the potency.  Sometimes I give ´em a heavy dose and others a very light one.  The containers are 4 liters and the dirt is also pictured below. I have the lights about 16 inches away from the girls right now with no problems regarding heat.  Tomarrow I will water them with a light dose of ferts and raise the lights about 6 inches to let them stretch a little more.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 10, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> Kp, how r those clones doing? they managed to establish a couple of roots yet?  i didnt use any kind of clone formula for my 1 (long shot) clone that i took a week before flowering and now its growing so fast i am LST'ing it


 
Clones are doing fine......suprisingly.  Yesterday i was taking some of the excess water out of the container they are in and accidentaly pulled on up .  At least I was able to check for roots .  It looked like there was a small one coming up, but really i didn´t see anything significant.  As you can see in the pictures below, they look great! Think I have even seen a little growth, but definately no roots poppin out or anything, it´s only been about 5 days, so I just have to be patient.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 10, 2007)

eace: I would like to thank you all for the complements and interest in my girls.  IMO there are 3 ingredients for growing: patience, love, and stability.  All three are just as important for the plant as for the grower in order to have success.  The dirt and seeds, and ferts, can all be bought at any store, but the others are (for me) the most important for growing.......IMO.  Although what the hell do I know, I haven´t even harvested yet, anything can happen in two months.

So today is day 31 since germination and my girls are already showing preflowers!  I don´t know if this reflects potency, but for me it means they wanna make some freakin flowers!!!!!  I am going to let them grow until they hit 16-18 inches, right now they are about 8-9 inches.  I hope that soon they will start alternating some nodes.....i´m givin ´em two weeks. Then I flower.  Here are some updated pictures.  And thanks for all the good vibes people....much appreciated!

eace: 

*kindphriend*


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 10, 2007)

Very nice...looks like you have been doing your homework.  Not much to add but great job so far.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 14, 2007)

Well, it is the fifth week in the veg stage.  They are showing signs of sex but I honly have alternating nodes on the branches, the stalk has none and doesn´t look like there will be any for at least another week. They are getting kind of big and I am wondering if I am going to have enough space.  right now they are just under one foot, which means that they should end up at about 3 feet at the most when I harvest.....right? If that is the case I will let them go for about another week and a half before I put them into flowering mode.  Right now my girls are basking in the sunlight so I can give my electricity a break.  It is a beautiful 75 degree day here in Barcelona and I have about 6-7 hours of solid sunlight on my terrace, so I am thinking about letting them sit out there more often.....maybe even let them flower there.  I know I know...bugs.  I am going to keep a close eye on them, but really I have alot of plants on the terrace and none of them have problems, I don´t see why my girls would.  But I will be watching.  Here are some pics for you folks out there:


----------



## theyorker (Mar 14, 2007)

WOW Kindphriend...I'm sure you know it, but WOW!!!  Those are some damn fine looking ladies.:aok:


----------



## DLtoker (Mar 14, 2007)

Great job man.  Everything is looking spectacular for you...


----------



## THE BROTHER'S GRUNT (Mar 15, 2007)

*Whats going on KP. I see that the ladies were enjoying the sun yesterday and looking great i might add.  Whatever your doing keep it up because the ladies seem to be loving it. Great job my friend. :aok: *


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 17, 2007)

Thinking about transplanting (see post Transplant help in the Indoor section) but don´t know if I can transplant and change the light schedule at the same time....don´t wanna hurt my babies.  Also, I am having a personal issue with the damn humidity level.  In my local grow shop the owner was a little pissed about a shipment problem it went like this:

Owner: What is your humidity?
Me: 40%
Owner: Your burning your plants.
Me: but they look good no? (showing him a pic.  the ones below in the journal)
Owner: Well, you´d know. What do I know....I´m just telling you that I see. (being a *ick)
Me: So can I wait to put them into flowering or should I do it now?
Owner: Well, your burning them so do it now. You see how the leaves are curling like that....your burning your plants...i mean the bigger they are the worse the heat problem....but what do I know.
Me:  ooookkkkayyyyyyyy?????????? (*ICK!!!)

So now I don´t know if I have a problem, or if he was just being a.....well.....you know.  What is your opinion?


----------



## MJ20 (Mar 17, 2007)

I think you should wait it out/let them get better if possible.If you put them into flower you'd have to change your feeding cycle or whatever needs to be changed in preparation for flower.If not done right ,those could bring about their own problems.So technically you would be dealing with more problems..if you get what im saying?


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 17, 2007)

caribbean_smoker_20 said:
			
		

> I think you should wait it out/let them get better if possible.If you put them into flower you'd have to change your feeding cycle or whatever needs to be changed in preparation for flower.If not done right ,those could bring about their own problems.So technically you would be dealing with more problems..if you get what im saying?


 
I got ya.....mostly, but right now I am adding ferts to the water for feeding.  When I transplant them I am only going to give them water cause the guano will be in the soil.  So when you say changing the feeding cycle for flowering...i guess I don´t get that part


----------



## theyorker (Mar 17, 2007)

Hey KP.  IMO your plants are looking great and you should transplant them before you flower them.  I'm sure you know that you can start to flower anytime after they show alternating nodes, but it is good to transplant them before you put them into flower.  As for your humidity, well you can't have everything perfect and I'd be willing to bet that dry air is going to be a blessing when you are flowering them.  As for the guy in your grow shop....:bugger:


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 19, 2007)

Okay all you people out there that keep up-to-date with my grow. The time has come!!!  I´m getting ready for the big switch.  Tonight i am going to transplant the ladies into what will be their final resting place.  I have taken plain peat moss, spaghnum moss, vermiculite, and bat guano and mixed it up good for them.  Then I will give them a light dose of organic BioBizz Veg fertilizers with a bit of B-Complex (see organic question post in Indoor section).  Over the past two days I have decreased the light by 2 hours they are now on 16/8, as of Tuesday they will be on 14/8 then finally on Thursday will be the official start of 12/12.  Over the weekend I am going out of town  so I am going to have a tough weekend away from my babies.....they´re tough though, i´m sure they be fine.   After a few weeks I plan to add my bacterial / fungal mix and some molasses mixes for the greater part of the flowering phase.  Any questions or comments are welcome as always and here are some pics from today.  Enjoy!


----------



## StoneyBaloney (Mar 20, 2007)

Hey, jit's duffman, and just as you asked I signed up to see your tastey little plants.  I have the best screen name dont you think.   Anyways, Im gonna keep an eye on these suckers to be jealous and drool.  Ill get back to you soon.


----------



## frankpeterson (Mar 21, 2007)

alright kindphriend keep up the good work man your doin a kickass job.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 21, 2007)

StoneyBaloney said:
			
		

> Hey, jit's duffman, and just as you asked I signed up to see your tastey little plants. I have the best screen name dont you think. Anyways, Im gonna keep an eye on these suckers to be jealous and drool. Ill get back to you soon.


 
Nice to see ya on here brother!  Hopefully you make it out here soon enough to try some of these babies.  Thanx for stoppin by and i´ll be talkin to ya soon!eace: :48: :fly: :ciao: :bong: :joint: :bongin: :smoke1: :banana: :bong1:


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 21, 2007)

Today is offically week 6 since my girls popped through the soil and today I am switching the light schedule.   Here are the heights at week six:
The Spanish Fly ~14 inches
El Niño ~ 13 inches
Jerry ~ 13 inches
Asmara ~ 12 inches
Tonight they will have their first night of 12 hours darkness. They look healthy with the exception of some lower leaves turning yellow and falling off. However, this doesn´t really concern me, the rest of the plant is extremely healthy and robust.  After two days in their new soil, they seem to be handling everything just fine. Now the excitement begins!!!!

*NOTE-There is a lightning storm in Barcelona *rare*.  The season is changing! he he he


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 26, 2007)

Last night I got back from my trip.  The girls were sleeping so I didn´t want to disturb them, but man did they smell.  It´s your typical body-odor/skunk-funk smell. Delicious!!! So this morning the lights came on......what a suprise.  My tallest is now about 19 inches, that is about 5 inches in five days!!! Three have their white hairs already (including the polyploid!!!!) and Asmara has what looks to be like leaves instead of pistils???? Strange.  Asmara also has alternating nodes on the main stem, the others look like they are not even close.  Two of them have deformed leaves (el niño and asmara). Here are some pictures, let me know what you think!


----------



## the_riz (Mar 26, 2007)

wow kindphriend, they are lookin fantastic!.. i wouldnt worry about retard leaves, we had a couple on our babies, and one on the clone, doesnt do any harm..

and as for the leaves instead of pistils? do you see a cylax? or is it just a leave bunch on the main stem?


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 26, 2007)

the_riz said:
			
		

> wow kindphriend, they are lookin fantastic!.. i wouldnt worry about retard leaves, we had a couple on our babies, and one on the clone, doesnt do any harm..
> 
> and as for the leaves instead of pistils? do you see a cylax? or is it just a leave bunch on the main stem?


 
Thanx Riz!!! yeah, these are feminized seeds and from what I understand it is sort of like incest or a plant ****ing itself! So that is where the deformities are coming from, but having leaves instead of flowers is worrying me!  Don´t wanna have a plant with a crap load of leaves....I want BUDS!! So yeah, I tried to take a good picture of it below, you can kind of see it if you look close.  But I don´t see any cylax only what looks like to be either one single leaf or a small branch from where the cylax should be!  What the _______?


----------



## Elephant Man (Mar 26, 2007)

Nice bushy monsters!  I see a calyx on the opposite side of the leaves on the 'mutant' plant...is that the tryploid?  I fear feminized seed but I make my own seed so I keep males...unstable crosses can create lots of weird stuff...sometimes it can turn out special though.  Anyway just popped in to say looking muiy bonita mi amigo.:aok:

Eman:ccc:


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 26, 2007)

Elephant Man said:
			
		

> Nice bushy monsters! I see a calyx on the opposite side of the leaves on the 'mutant' plant...is that the tryploid? I fear feminized seed but I make my own seed so I keep males...unstable crosses can create lots of weird stuff...sometimes it can turn out special though. Anyway just popped in to say looking muiy bonita mi amigo.:aok:
> 
> Eman:ccc:


 
Hey Eman!! Thanx for stoppin by! Yeah, if it´s the upper picture then yes it´s the triploid.  The triploid is a confirmed female, but I have another one with deformed leaves that is not.  So anyways, I just wanted to say that I totally agree with you on the femizied seeds. Out of 5 seeds I had one sprout with one leaf (died), another is a polyploid, two with deformed leaves, and two "normal" ones that have completely different physical characteristics.  I´m just hoping that they don´t turn into hermies on me !!!!


----------



## offgrid (Mar 26, 2007)

wow your plants are absolute beauties.  if they were human women, you'd have a harem to make sultans jealous.  looks like you really know your stuff...it's cool how you can talk to the guy at the grow shop. spain is more liberal with their marijuana laws than a lot of europe, aren't they?  

yeah, you have BEAUTIFUL plants...


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 26, 2007)

offgrid said:
			
		

> wow your plants are absolute beauties. if they were human women, you'd have a harem to make sultans jealous. looks like you really know your stuff...it's cool how you can talk to the guy at the grow shop. spain is more liberal with their marijuana laws than a lot of europe, aren't they?
> 
> yeah, you have BEAUTIFUL plants...


 
Thanx for all the complements.  Really I´m not doing anything special, just letting the plant grow and feeding when necessary.  

Yes, the laws here in spain are second behind the netherlands regarding the decriminalization of marijuana.  You are allowed to possess a certain amount as well as grow.  I have talked with some police officers here and they told me that it is not worth the time, effort, and money to go after people who smoke weed when they have organized crime, domestic abuse, and hard core drugs coming in.  Marijuana really is the least of their concerns......and it should be.  Here in Spain there are growshops that openly advertize the cultivation of marijuana along with alot of fairs and expositions to increase the consciousness of marijuana to the people here......also, if you go into a growshop here 99% of the time you see the owner smoking a joint or you can smell it close.  No one cares here.....gotta love it!


----------



## WiscoDisco (Mar 27, 2007)

They look marvelous! You must have really done your homework to have such beauties! I'm excited to see and experiment with the final product...keep up the good work!


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 27, 2007)

WiscoDisco said:
			
		

> They look marvelous! You must have really done your homework to have such beauties! I'm excited to see and experiment with the final product...keep up the good work!


 
Oh and experiment we will!!!!:joint: :48: :bong2: :banana: :tokie: :bong1: :afroweed: :smoke1: :bong:


----------



## jpete08 (Mar 27, 2007)

what up dude, que guapas!  sorry it took my *** so long to post something.  can´t wait to burn with that ****, just like old times in holland. keep up the good work bro.


----------



## kindphriend (Mar 31, 2007)

Yesterday i watered my girls after a week of not giving them anything...he he he.  There was no drooping, they just grew slower. But I like to do this to let the roots look for the water, then when I do water....well....they soak it right up! Anyways, I gave them a mix of Organic-B, a mix of strawberry/banana/pineapple juice that I let dry out for a few days, some Iguana Bloom (organic) and water. I noticed yesterday that they perked right up an hour after giving them the ferts, and this morning when i opened up the door there was a nice aroma that came out....like freshly ground coffee...hmmmmm.  However, the smell really isn´t all that powerful in general.  In the morning i can notice it, but during the day it doesn´t smell at all really.  So the buds are starting to form and I got white hairs coming out of the tops and branches. Let me know what ya think folks! Here are some pics from today:

Heights:

Asmara - 20"
The Spanish Fly - 22"
Jerry - 19"
El Niño - 19"


----------



## Runbyhemp (Mar 31, 2007)

Lookin good kindphriend, wish our laws were as liberal as yours


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 3, 2007)

Just wanted to put up some pics so I can get a nice progression in this journal.  I supposed I should have waited until week 2 of flowering (tomarrow) but i´m just so darn excited I want to put a couple of pics up of my biggest and best lady friend.  She is called the Spanish Fly.  I must admit I am worried though, due to the fact that they are from feminized seeds I´m watching carefully for signs of a hermie.  None yet I don´t know if you´ll be able to see them on the pics, but my god does the spanish fly have crystals!!! On the little leaves, fan leaves, budlets....everywhere! However, still waiting for a strong smell.  Anyways, here you go.....


----------



## DrGreenThumb (Apr 4, 2007)

*hey wahats up KP! those are some tall bushy girls, they will double in size in the next couple of weeks  good to see you are doin well*


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

DrGreenThumb said:
			
		

> *hey wahats up KP! those are some tall bushy girls, they will double in size in the next couple of weeks  good to see you are doin well*


 
Appreciate you stoppin by DrG! yeah, everything is goin great here. It´s semana santa (The Holy Week) here in spain so i´ve got about a week to sit around an watch my girls grow You really think they will double? They have already grown about 10-12 inches since I have put them into flowering.  If they grow about 12 more inches i´ll be really happy! 

So last night my wife and I were jonesin for something to smoke or whatever.  Could get crap. So since I had a bunch of clippings from my girls (branches and leaves) I said what the heck.......and made some Ghee (bud butter).  We put it on some toast and about 30 minutes later my wife and I looked at each other and started laughing.  Shortly after we passed out (must have been too much!).....in other words it was good.  The first high from our plants! For being the bottom clipping and leaves I thought it was great!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 4, 2007)

:smoke1: :48: :fly: :stoned: loking great KP, what size pots do you have them in?how many times did you transplant? i`ve read your journal and i know you transplanted once.
was it just the once?from what sized pot did you transplant from?


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 4, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> :smoke1: :48: :fly: :stoned: loking great KP, what size pots do you have them in?how many times did you transplant? i`ve read your journal and i know you transplanted once.
> was it just the once?from what sized pot did you transplant from?


 
Thanx shuggy! Well, I have them in 11L or 3 gallon pots. I have transplanted 2 times.  Once very early after the seedling stage, then right before flowering into the dirt/guano mixture. The first pot was about 1/4 liter. The second about 4 liters.  

Hope this helps!  Peace *kindphriend*:joint:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 5, 2007)

Hey KP thats great flower growth after only 13 days.  Wow they doubled in flowers in 3 days.  :farm:


----------



## WiscoDisco (Apr 5, 2007)

Yeah, nice color on the ghee! Your girls are great, hope you didn't spend all Holy Week Gheezed... Anyways, thanks again for the pics, I'll check back soon. Peace


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 9, 2007)

Wow!!!!!  Well, just got back from vacations, only 4 days.  I couldn´t wait to get home to see the girls. What A Suprise! They have really shot up and are FULL OF CRYSTALS! I can really notice why they call it the White Family (el niño is a WW x Super Skunk/Haze) Really bushy with tons of little nugglets, every plant has about 20 branches maybe more with nice size buds. The smell is not extremely potent, but up close they have a lemony skunk smell to them....delicious.  The greatest part is that they are only going to get better.  I´ve taken about 100 pics but will only put up a few....well more than a few.  Enjoy!


----------



## Sticky_Budz (Apr 9, 2007)

hey bro everything is looking great bro cant wait to see harvest time. keep up the great work man.peace


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 11, 2007)

Looking very nice indeed kindphriend


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 11, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> Thanx shuggy! Well, I have them in 11L or 3 gallon pots. I have transplanted 2 times. Once very early after the seedling stage, then right before flowering into the dirt/guano mixture. The first pot was about 1/4 liter. The second about 4 liters.
> 
> Hope this helps! Peace *kindphriend*:joint:


yeah m8, helps alot man.
Think i`ll do the same, cheers....Shuggy:48: :stoned: :guitar:


----------



## moneyme (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow, those are some crystally plants. Even the fan leaves are full of them! That's a sure sign it's gonna be some potent stuff. Lookin good, keep it up!


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 12, 2007)

Looking good by the way how is it going in Spain?  Good by the looks of those plants.  Here in the midwestern US have gotten some more snow after two weeks of 60-70F degree weather.


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 12, 2007)

newgreenthumb said:
			
		

> Looking good by the way how is it going in Spain? Good by the looks of those plants. Here in the midwestern US have gotten some more snow after two weeks of 60-70F degree weather.


 
First want to thank all of you for the kind words. The buds are looking good, i´m hoping they start filling out more within the next week. I´ll be puttin some new pics up tomarrow.

The weather here in spain is horrible. It has been raining during the past two weeks and doesn´t look to be getting any better any time soon. However the plants are in a nice warm closet so they aren´t affected, nothin but a 400 watt HPS light for 12 hours......no clouds...he he he.


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 12, 2007)

Wow KP those look great. Do yourself a favor after harvesting and make yourself some hash from all those frosty leaves.


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 13, 2007)

I seriously can´t believe how frosty the leaves are.....and yes I am going to make some hash from the clippings.  I could literally take a knife and scrap off the crystals from the fan leaves right now....it´s ridiculous.  But really I only have one plant like that....The Spanish Fly. Jerry is number two as fas as crystals. They are still growing quite a bit. It looks like The Spanish Fly is slowing down and letting the other three catch up. Right now these are the heights I got:

The Spanish Fly~35 inches
El Niño~36 inches
Jerry~34 inches
Asmara~34 inches

Asmara is the slowest, her buds are smaller and less developed, she also has less crystals. Really the buds are not all that big yet, they are dense as stones but like little popcorn nuggets right now.  However this strain takes about 8 weeks to flower....so I got about another 4-5 left. 

Yesterday I fertilized with a mixture of Organic-B, Organic Iguana Juice, bat guano, and a puree of strawberries, bananas, pineapple juice and molasses. The girls perked right up and seem to love it! Here are some pics for ya...


----------



## Runbyhemp (Apr 13, 2007)

Looking very nice my phriend. Hope mine will look the same in two weeks. Keep up the good work :aok:


----------



## WiscoDisco (Apr 13, 2007)

Crystally yum-yums! Doing a nice job there KP, keep up the good work! Yep, snow here in the midwest...looking forward to Spanish Sun~! :aok:


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 13, 2007)

great lookin` females ya got there KP.
what lighting are you baithing those fine specimems in?
take it easy man,
Shuggy.:bong1: :fly: :fly: :bong1: :48: :stoned:


----------



## newgreenthumb (Apr 14, 2007)

Looking good!


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 14, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> great lookin` females ya got there KP.
> what lighting are you baithing those fine specimems in?
> take it easy man,
> Shuggy.:bong1: :fly: :fly: :bong1: :48: :stoned:


 
Thanx again for all the kind words!  My girls are baskin in a nice 400HPS. You can see all the information on my grow in this thread regarding lights, fertilizers, soil, pots, watering, transplanting and clones. 

I just installed a fan to keep the tops nice and cool. Temps lowered to about 80...whew.   They were around 90 by the tops and I think that they are not puttin on bulk because of two reasons. One, no good circulation around the tops. And two, too hot for the colas. Hope this solves the problem and the colas start to form better.


----------



## noodles (Apr 14, 2007)

What strain is that one on the top left picture on this page, looks killer


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 14, 2007)

noodles said:
			
		

> What strain is that one on the top left picture on this page, looks killer


 
They are all El Niño. A White Widow x Super Skunk/Haze from Greenhouse.


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 15, 2007)

I can´t stop lookin at my girls.....the buds are forming and they are getting super frosty! Do you think I have a chance to win the Bud Pic of the Month or is it going to be another purple plant? Here is some bud porn for ya. Enjoy.


----------



## Brouli (Apr 15, 2007)

they looking really god man but you see only clorfull plants seems to won bud of the month


----------



## LaserKittensGoPewPew (Apr 15, 2007)

nahh, I'd definitely vote for a nice resin covered bud shot.


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 15, 2007)

nice man, very nice healthy women.your obviously doing everything right dude, keep it up man.
Shuggy


----------



## DLtoker (Apr 15, 2007)

Wow... Hash Heaven!!!


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 18, 2007)

I am dying to smoke this stuff. The crystals are really starting to get concentrated on the buds. However, I am still hoping that the buds start to fill out more. There is only one that looks dense like it should. There is another one that is starting to get there and the other two need some time....but i´m definately not complaining. 

Greenhouse says that El Niño needs about 8-9 weeks for flowering. Do any of you think that there is going to be a big difference in the last four weeks. From the pictures, what do you think my yield might be at the end. I´m hoping for around 6 ounces, that´s about 1.5 per plant. I don´t know. More....less What do you think? 

So here are some close ups of the crystals.....enjoy!


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 18, 2007)

i`ve heard that the buds fatten out in the last two weeks. 
just a thought.
stick in a bit more K?


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 28, 2007)

Well, it has been a while since I have put anything up. The leaves are getting a little yellow and I have been putting them outside now and then so that the buds get a little denser. So far so good. I´d of course like to see more production, but beggers can´t be choosers. And I certainly can´t complain! So for your viewing pleasure, here are some updated pics.....any imput would be great.....

See ya´ll around:joint: :48: :joint: 

*kindphriend*


----------



## Gods Advocate (Apr 29, 2007)

just got done reading this! took like 45 minutes!! everything looks awesome! what was your humidity at during veg? i know you said 40 at first, did it stay consistantly at that? what about flowering? what was it then? did you do anything to alter your humidity?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 29, 2007)

i think you`ll get a bit more than 6 ounces lol


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 29, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> just got done reading this! took like 45 minutes!! everything looks awesome! what was your humidity at during veg? i know you said 40 at first, did it stay consistantly at that? what about flowering? what was it then? did you do anything to alter your humidity?


 
Thanx for reading.....I hope it was educational. Anyways, during veg I had anywhere from 30-50 % humidity. It was never above that. During flowering the humidity went up because of the overwhelming amount of leaves that are in such a small space. The humidity jumped to around 60-80%, I needed to fix that so I put an extra fan and I tried to keep the doors open as much as possible, that solved the problem and now I have it at around 30-40 again...perfect for flowering. Really the humidity that I had during veg didn´t affect my plants much, and so far I haven´t seen problems during flowering. Hope this helps. 
Take care
*kindphriend*


----------



## kindphriend (Apr 30, 2007)

So, I got one nice lookin plant that has a really nice size cola on her, however it seems like the other three are strugglin a little. right now we are into week 5 of flowering. They have all stopped growin up last week and I thought they would start exploding with calyxes and hairs, but i´m really not seeing that. Alot of the leaves are lookin yellow and burnt. At first I thought ah well they usually get yellow near the end there, but this first seems early and second they are starting to turn brown and crispy. What you ya´ll think out in MP land?


----------



## shuggy4105 (Apr 30, 2007)

what`s your feeding schedule man,and what, when?


----------



## 85cannabliss (Apr 30, 2007)

lovely lookin buds there phriend. and it looks like you sailed through this 1, no problems but that little thing with the humidity, i hope im so lucky (doubt it) and get some fine bud like yours.

keep it up 85CANNABLISS


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 1, 2007)

yea, shuggy and me wanna know!

what are you using for fertilizers? and when did you start applying them, at what rate did you apply them and what concentration???


----------



## kindphriend (May 1, 2007)

Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> yea, shuggy and me wanna know!
> 
> what are you using for fertilizers? and when did you start applying them, at what rate did you apply them and what concentration???


 
Sorry about the delayed response. I am using Organic-B, Iguana Juice, and I have bat guano mixed in with my soil. All organic ferts and the Organic-b and Iguana Juice are from Advanced Nutrients. At first i was very precise with the amounts, I would put in about 8 tablespoons per 5 liter bottle, now I just eyeball it. As well I put some juice, molasses or fruit compound to feed the bacteria and fungi in the soil. I give them some ferts every other watering. At the beginning I waited until the soil got really dry, I waited about one week before watering or ferts. However, now I water/fert them every 3-4 days. This is all for the flowering stage. For veg I used BioBizz Grow every other watering. I started with the ferts about two-three weeks in (well after being stupid and giving them ferts when they were babies). But I think this strain is very resistant to problems and very easy to grow, at least that is what everyone told me at the grow shop here.

Anyways, most of this information is here in my journal, I try to be a thorough as possible. However, if you have anymore questions please ask and I will try to respond as soon as possible. 

*kindphriend*


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

:48: hey KP, thanx for the reply dude. things are lookin great man, very professional grow.
i`ve read the journal man, good set-up you have there, and hope mines will be as good at the same point.
cheers, Shuggy.eace:


----------



## WiscoDisco (May 1, 2007)

So, any luck with the leaves? I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to your babies! Don't get too excited and cut them short of flowering, but hey...what do I know!? Anyways, thanks for all the updates and can't wait to judge  . Peace


----------



## turtledro (May 1, 2007)

If im growing outdoors, should my plants grow that fast? I have had a plant for nearly a month, and it is still smaller than your plants were in two weeks. the plant has been flooded twice though.

and i have recently cut down all the obstacles of the sun around it so that it gets full sunlight.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 1, 2007)

i have a plant/seedling that had it`s stem bent,needs the soil to support it`s stem right up to the first leaves,only two one pointers but it is still a healthy green colour, and this is 4 weeks old man! and it looks under 16 days, if not younger . i would have gave it the chop, but i`d like to see if it`s possible for a young plant/seedling with heavy stress, like stem folds etc, if they can survive and produce a quality smoke.not depleted in potency mainly, but yeild is allways a factor too.
:smoke1: :bong2: :48: :joint: :smoke1: .


----------



## kindphriend (May 2, 2007)

turtledro said:
			
		

> If im growing outdoors, should my plants grow that fast? I have had a plant for nearly a month, and it is still smaller than your plants were in two weeks. the plant has been flooded twice though.
> 
> and i have recently cut down all the obstacles of the sun around it so that it gets full sunlight.


 
So I have picture brain and I just saw you in the woods cutting down huge pine trees with a chainsaw so that your babies get some light...:laugh: 

Anyways, keep in mind that your babies are getting less light with the sun, but more potent light. I had mine on 18 hours of light, whereas your probably get only 8-10 at the most (that is direct sunlight) plus yeah the flooding might be a factor as well, but don´t sweat it. Once the days get a little longer (juneish) then you´ll start to see a nice jump in size, just keep em green and alive.  Good luck and I´ll be watchin.:ciao:


----------



## kindphriend (May 2, 2007)

WiscoDisco said:
			
		

> So, any luck with the leaves? I wouldn't want anything bad to happen to your babies! Don't get too excited and cut them short of flowering, but hey...what do I know!? Anyways, thanks for all the updates and can't wait to judge  . Peace


 
What up what up! Yeah, I think I found out what the problem was, I was sprayin them with some carbonated water, and found out that it had some salt residues....retarded:huh:  So I have been sprayed them with some fresh water and it looks like they are recovering nicely. 

And don´t worry, i have all the hash.........oh...i mean uh.......patience in the world, so i´m not going to cut them down early. Who knows, maybe they are still alive for when you get here  Either way, we are going to be high as kites.:48: :fly: :fly:


----------



## kindphriend (May 15, 2007)

5 days until I harvest. I can probably let them go for at least another week, but I want them to be ready for some guests that are coming. Plus I prefer an upper-high rather than a couch-lock.  So here are some pictures. Hope you all enjoy.


----------



## Sticky_Budz (May 15, 2007)

Hey KP damn man they look great mmmmmmm great job there bro bet ya cant wait to smoke that stickybudz let me know what ya get out of them peace


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 15, 2007)

hey dude, lookin great  man.
what method you using, to tell you when it`s ready for harvest, and how long in the flower phase, and from start to finnish?


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 16, 2007)

thanks for the response way back there! quick question, do they have fox farms stuff where you're at? if they do, why didnt you use it? also, the ferts that you use, do you know if they carry them in the states?

thanks man.. looking good.

peace.


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 16, 2007)

can you see my Q,  2 up^


----------



## kindphriend (May 16, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> hey dude, lookin great man.
> what method you using, to tell you when it`s ready for harvest, and how long in the flower phase, and from start to finnish?


 
I am using the I-wanna-smoke-it-when-my-family-comes method.  No, I check the trichromes and they are about 30% amber, so for me that is perfect. I want an upper high, so i want to chop it a little early. 

The total time in flowering has been 8 weeks and from start to finish a total of 14 weeks. 



			
				Gods Advocate said:
			
		

> thanks for the response way back there! quick question, do they have fox farms stuff where you're at? if they do, why didnt you use it? also, the ferts that you use, do you know if they carry them in the states?
> 
> thanks man.. looking good.
> 
> peace.


 
I am sure they do have it here, but the place I go to doesn´t carry that line of products. They have Advanced Nutrients, which carries alot of organic fertilizers. I am sure they carry A.N in the states, it is a canadian company so you can find it somewhere. 

I hope I have answered all your questions. Tonight I am giving them the 72 hours of darkness treatment and then on Saturday night I am having the harvest festival!!!! WhooooooooooooooohhhHOOOOOoooooooo!!!!! so i´ll let you all know how it goes.

*kindphriend*


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 16, 2007)

30% amber, you might be missing out on the buds fattening out. i`d wait until atleast 50% min.
but, each man to his own...


----------



## kindphriend (May 20, 2007)

Well folks, here you are. Pictures of my harvest. I probably could have waited another week to harvest, but I really can´t complain. Hope you like the pics. Let me know what you think!
*kindphriend*


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 20, 2007)

what`s your final yeild KP?eace:  eace:


----------



## Growdude (May 20, 2007)

Them buds look tasty!


----------



## Gods Advocate (May 20, 2007)

whats the yeild?!? im excited to hear, those look awesome. lol i bet you excited to finally be at the end of this!


----------



## jpete08 (May 21, 2007)

joder macho!!!! those things really ended up fillin out nice since the last time i saw ´em.  really wish i could get there to see that in a few weeks but que será será, the wedding will be off the chains.  ahora hablamos.  peace.


----------



## overgrow420 (May 21, 2007)

good lookin indica


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

yeild?


----------



## noelk (May 22, 2007)

Looks like our phriend is testing out his herb too much to be able to answer about the yield Ha ha.DONT smoke it all before you wieght it Kindphriend .Enhorabuena para un excelente cosecha. POR CIERTO


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 22, 2007)

:stoned: :stoned: :stoned:  lol


----------



## kindphriend (May 22, 2007)

Bueno bueno bueno......siento por haber tardado tanto. Llevo un par de dias leyiendo pero no quería responder porque no os puedo decir el peso antes de secarla. o sea...no tengo ni idea. Si tenía que adivinar....pues diría unos 150 gramos.....pero la verdad es no lo sé.  

Well well well.....sorry for taking so long to respond. I have been reading for a couple of days but didn´t want to respond because I have no idea what the weight is. First I have to dry the bud and then I can tell you all how much I got.....if I had to guess I would say around 150 grams, but the truth is that I have no freakin clue. I will let you all know in a week when all the buds are dry. Until then...........

*kindphriend*


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 22, 2007)

Pretty girls you've got KP!


----------



## WiscoDisco (May 23, 2007)

You've done a super nice job, I am so excited! Hopefully you get pic of the month out of those! Anyways, I'm glad they turned out so well and I can't wait to check 'em out~


----------



## the_riz (May 23, 2007)

*Damn you should change your name to Kindphiend lol.. awesome job man my computer desk will need a clean in the morning.. über salivation lol  *


----------



## Ganjagrower154 (May 23, 2007)

damn dude your bud is looking good


----------



## kindphriend (May 24, 2007)

here is a pic of only the bottom buds dried. I don´t have a scale, however I am guessing a good 2.5 ounces. What do you think?

Smoke report coming soon...........


----------



## the_riz (May 24, 2007)

*I think it looks tasty as you like man.. looking forward to hearing how the smoke is!  *


----------



## Runbyhemp (May 24, 2007)

Nice harvest KP


----------



## bombbudpuffa (May 24, 2007)

kindphriend said:
			
		

> here is a pic of only the bottom buds dried. I don´t have a scale, however I am guessing a good 2.5 ounces. What do you think?
> 
> Smoke report coming soon...........


I'm thinking I wish we were room mates.


----------



## Ganjagrower154 (May 24, 2007)

Damn dude thats some good looking bud


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 29, 2007)

what drying method are you using KP, and curing?


----------



## stonedsmithy (May 30, 2007)

yeah kp awsome result good on ya bud


----------



## SENS1MILLA (May 30, 2007)

so nice!
good job


----------



## shuggy4105 (May 31, 2007)

what drying and curing method are you using, and what height were your ladies when you gave them the chop? an answer would be nice!lol
and also, how long will the process take in total?
The reason i ask is i`ve been hearing ppl say to cure for  3 months!


----------



## kindphriend (Jun 4, 2007)

shuggy4105 said:
			
		

> what drying and curing method are you using, and what height were your ladies when you gave them the chop? an answer would be nice!lol
> and also, how long will the process take in total?
> The reason i ask is i`ve been hearing ppl say to cure for 3 months!


 
I dried my ladies in a closet upside down for about one week. Then i put them in jars and open the jars ever day for about an hour. the height at the time of harvest was about 3 to 3 1/2 feet.  The whole curing process takes about one month at least for it to be cured nicely. I have only cured mine for about one week before trying some of the better nugs. it´s really not enough, but the taste and stone is very nice.

*kindphriend*


----------



## kindphriend (Jun 4, 2007)

So the full curing process isn´t finished, but the buds are dry and have been curing for one week. The total aroma isn´t there, but it is coming.  The smell before smoking is very sweet....it almost smells like sugar. The smoke is very smooth with a nice dank flavor and a sweet danky finish. It leaves a little sting on the lips after smoking which I personally love. But very very smooth. The high is great....lots of energy. It gets you super high with one good chalky bong rip or two or three hits of the oney.  It makes you want to do things, but the mental sitimulate isn´t really there, a mental couch-lock with you body telling you to run. It´s fun stuff and exactly what I was looking for in a smoke. I would recommend this strain to anyone who is looking for something easy to grow with crystally results.  check it out!


----------



## DLtoker (Jun 4, 2007)

Great job man!   You know, I see all of these spectacular harvests going on here we should make a MP "4:20" so to speak when we all go to chat and smoke.  Haha.  

Getting another journal going any time soon?


----------



## Mr.Wakenbake (Jun 4, 2007)

the matter of curing is again a personal preference.. more and more growers like the so called green taste of freshly dried buds with minimal cure 2weeks or less. Point is.. is that if the bud is ready to smoke it will burn to a nice gray ash.

Until it does leave it in the jars...it only takes a week or so in the jars to get that nice gray ashing when you burn it.


----------



## puffpuff_dontpass (Oct 22, 2008)

is it possible for the plant to not bud and only grow leaves? may be stupid question but i dont grow...


----------

